# your experience w/ black or blue cohosh



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm 41 weeks today & while I'm not ready to meddle, I am curious about people's experiences w/ black or blue cohosh. I've heard that they can be pretty potent & the decision to take them should not be taken lightly... has anyone had a bad experience w/ them?


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Didn't do a thing for me. I was taking a full dropper of each (tincture form) every hour or so for 24 hours. And I was scared to take it, too, because I'd heard the same thing. The baby gained probably another pound and a half and came three weeks later. She wasn't ripe.


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

with my dd#1 at 41 weeks I was given a labour tea that contained both as well as another herb but I can't remember what it was. I took it under the observation of a ND. It made me really sick. vomitting and loose stools for a good 48 hrs. no labour.


----------



## Godiva (Sep 5, 2005)

didn't do a darn thing for me at 43 weeks. I was taking a lot of it too, but not a single contraction. (also tried, walking sex, castor oil, chiropractic, accupuncture) She came out on her own 2 weeks later.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bailey228*
didn't do a darn thing for me at 43 weeks. I was taking a lot of it too, but not a single contraction. (also tried, walking sex, castor oil, chiropractic, accupuncture) She came out on her own 2 weeks later.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I did a lot of things the last week of dd's pregnancy. I was only 37 weeks but had been experiencing prodromal and preterm labor since 23 weeks and mentally and emotionally I just could not do it anymore. I was not able to sleep becuase of the cx and extreme hip pain. The whole pg was rather trying and I was just wanting it to be over. I was already dilated a bit. I bought a tincture and was told it would work within 5 days. During those 5 days that I took it I did notice the cx became stronger (I was having cx all the time around the clock every 5 mins or so anyway). I was also using the breast pump and being intimate with dh using EPO as a lubricant, squatting and walking a lot. I can't say for sure which if any of those things worked or if I would have gone into labor anyway. But sure enough 5 days after I started taking the cohash I went into labor. When I felt the first intense cx I went to the hospital and was at 5-6 cm already! It was an easy birth.

Good luck to you!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I have had much better success with the homeopathic versions of them rather than the tinctures.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi Jen! Homeopathic black and blue cohosh was one of the things I did to try and coax dd2 out last time. I used it for several days, and it did nothing for labor - I went into labor on my own two days after stopping it. I am convinced that all the things I tried to do (especially the black and blue cohosh) caused her to be in distress (meconium in the water - not too serious, but she had to be monitored pretty carefully after birth - _guilt_







). I talked about it some on the "support for baby's timing" thread.


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

ColoradoMama--







don't beat yourself up about using the homeopathic versions of it...a true potentised homeopathic remedy will only stimulate your body into "healing" itself, in this case, going into labor when the time is right. A homeopathic blue/black cohosh wouldn't have caused distress. The tinctures definitely could because they are full strength, but homeopathics are very gentle and don't cause such upsets. In fact, the good thing about the homeopathic versions is that they only allow the body to "let itself go" when baby is ready rather than upsetting your system like the tinctures can do.


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

They didn't do a thing for me.

Castor oil did though, on the second try, which was 5 days after the first try!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
I have had much better success with the homeopathic versions of them rather than the tinctures.











Yes! Yes! Yes! ITA


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

huh. I used it as a tea for both of my uc pregnancies to lower my bp. it worked wonders.BP went from 148/86 to 136/72 in 24 hrs after the 1st cup. (could be just me though) I think it was blue cohosh. I bought it in herb form at a local weed shop and drank a cup every night 2 weeks before birth. I didn't know it could be intended for inducing labor.
Look- learn something new every day!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i took tinctures of both made by my midwife, an experienced herbalist, when i had already been in labor for close to 30 hours. i don't know if i would feel comfortable taking them without already being in labor, and next time, i will probably request the homeopathic versions if the need for something like them come up.

~claudia


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I also did tinctures and combined them with the breast pump. I was able to get some contractions going but they fizzled out shortly after I stopped pumping. Baby came almost a week later. I guess she just wasn't ready!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Homeopathics are great in that they won't hurt, but if conditions are right, they'll help


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Also, just a suggestion: doing anything is so much better in the evening, after some rest and food. Our levels of oxytocin are higher at night and it seems that our bodies, if ready, are more receptive then.

I usually recommend caulophyllum and cimicifuga - 200c, but 30c is ok - alternating the remedies every 15 minutes for two hours with a breast pump and a funny (or very sad) movie.

If it doesn't kick you into labor, there's no harm done. In fact, it could help make your BH contx much more coordinated and help with baby's position, etc.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I took them with lily who was about 2 weeks overdue.

i started with one (I forget which. one softens the cervix and the other tarts contractions), taking it under my tounge every hour. (read the wise woman herbal for specific instructions) I checked my cervix every couple of hours until it started to soften (about 6 hours) and then I added the other one and started nipple stimulation.once my cervix was good and soft and the contractions we strong and regular I stopped the first one and just continued with the second. the whole time walking and doing nipple stimulation (I was so done. I was going in for an induction if I didn't have her that night.) I think I took the second one for about 6 hours also and then stopped when my midwife got there since she was admently opposed to any sort of induction before 44-45 weeks. So I had to get up way early in the morning to start and midwife got there around 7PM I would have kept taking it had she not been there.

But it definitely impacted my labor.


----------



## fuschiamom (Aug 12, 2004)

my 2 cents: while homeopathy is gentle and rarely causes any problems, if you take a remedy that is not indicated (i.e. not working for you) repeatedly you can get a proving. this is where you experience the symptoms that remedy is used to treat. in the case of caulophyllum and cimicfuga a proving would look like a very long irregular labor. in extreme cases you could have more serious effects.
caulophyllum is really indicated when the main reason for labor not starting is a tired uterus. usually its a bit more complicated - emotional reasons or simply a baby that is not ready.
i usually have the best results when i look at the emotional picture of a remedy with the physical symptoms supporting the choice.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

At almost 42 wks and facing a scary hospital medwife induction, I took a blue/black cohosh & beth root tinture prepared by a recommended herbalist/acupunturist. I went into labor after 4 doses (1 dose per hour).

Every contraction during my 24 hr labor were unevenly spaced and varied in length (but very manageable







) and fortunately I was at home without anyone pressuring me about it. But, had I not showed up at the hossy 9+ cm & ready to push, I wonder may have been the staff response...

So it worked for me but I wonder if the unusual labor pattern was effect?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Tried it 4 times. Never worked. Even tried the homeopathic version. Did nothing. Tastes terrible too, except the homeopathic stuff. Crying works much better







lol


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I have no experience with it, but there's this:

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/blueCohosh.html
http://currantsandspice.fateback.com/induction.html

Re: lowering blood pressure, fish oil (EFAs) works very well.


----------

